# Yes, another new guy...



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

I have been lurking to long. I finally registered! This forum is one of my favorites to visit and learn from. I am very excited to be here. :xbones:


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Welcome Scourge!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

well it's about time then scourge 999
welcome


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Glad you made the plunge and registered. Welcome Scourge999.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi Scourge, glad you joined in. Tell us about how you do Halloween.


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome Scourge. Any pics of your haunt?


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hello and welcome --got pics


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome. Vlad, I do halloween all year round. Our "living room" is blood red with two 6 ft toe pincher coffins containing full sized skeletons. One talks and one is static with glowing eyes. One wicked large portrait of The Haunted Mansions infamous hatbox ghost "painted it myself" and many skulls. I beliveve all together there are around 8 plus full skeletons in the house. I collect and make human skulls so I have far to many to count. I will take and post pics later tonight (hopefully).


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. I started as a lurker too who came out into the light. It's fun here.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

ut oh Scourge, you're member # 1,666


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

Vlad said:


> ut oh Scourge, you're member # 1,666


That's pretty cool if it's true. How can you tell? Anyway, here are some pics.
Living room coffins:

















And some skulls I made:
















Here's a messy office picture:


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

It says at the bottom of the main page. You were the newest member of 1,666


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Nice detail on the skulls, like to hear how you did them. Welcome by the way too.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Awesome Scourge!
Glad to have you here, no matter what Vlad says! lol


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Welcome to the party!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

FINALLY!!! I was wondering when you would show up. NOW my day can be complete. WELCOME and HELLOOOOO!! You will love it here, we are a great bunch of people speaking strictly of myself of course


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Nice room Scourge, I'm a skull collector also.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome
Very nice collection of skulls


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome -- nice pics!!!


----------



## perdidoman (Dec 2, 2007)

*Welcome*


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

Welcome....nice skulls!!


----------



## Whispers in the Park (Apr 3, 2008)

Welcome to the madness!


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

thank you for the many welcomes. Hey, Vlad. What kind of skulls do you collect? And thanks Ghoulbug.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Great pics!

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Hello scourge999 and welcome to HauntForum!  Great pictures, thank you for sharing.*


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)




----------

